# [SOLVED] System Recovery



## g3neral (Aug 29, 2010)

Hello

I am working on a laptop and im trying to bring it back to factory settings.

MSI CR630 64 bit windows 7
Model MS-168B

By pressing F3 the process begins but comes to a stop with this message, 

'The recovery envoirment is not normal system will be restarted please try F3 function later'.

Im not too sure if this is related but on the event viewer I get,
Event ID:11 The driver detected a controller error on \device\harddisk\DRI

I also tried SFC /scannow & CHKDSK /f /r and no problems.
Though I did a test from a startup repair ive done many tests im not too sure where I got this message, 'System volume on disk is corrupted'

Is there another way I could get around this or can I fix it? Google is impossible on this one.

Many many thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: System Recovery*

Hello welcome to TSF! It seems that the hard drive is faulty or failing.

I would recommend from another pc download and burn *Drive Fitness* ISO to a blank CD-R using *ImgBurn* (Burn at lowest speed) *(How to burn an ISO to a CD)*. With the newly burned cd load into the troubled pc or laptop boot with the cd making sure the cd-rom is in the boot sequence or press the key that will bring up a boot menu then select the cd-rom. Run a short and long test. If there is errors you should replace the HDD. back up all important data to an external hdd thumb drives or dvd's


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: System Recovery*

I would suggest downloading the hard drive manufacturer's tool and testing the hard drive using the extended or full test and see what and how many errors it brings up.


----------



## g3neral (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: System Recovery*

Hi

I did tests on the hard drive and it brought up no errors at all. It just seems that the recovery envoirnment boot is not working properly for some reason. When I go to the F3 screen it gives me the option..' windows EMS enabled ' ive to click on this for the recovery to begin...even though I assumed that it should be 'windows 7' instead im not too sure. I dont know if windows is not booting from the RE when it should.

Thanks:sad:


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: System Recovery*

Does the Recovery partition show up in Windows Explorer. Also go to Start>Control Panel>Administrative tools>Computer Management>Disk Management.

Does the partition show up there?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: System Recovery*

Please check in the bios if have an option called Boot Booster under boot and set it to disabled if you do and try recovery again.


----------



## g3neral (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: System Recovery*

In the BIOS SETUP UTILITY
Boot Configuration settings
--------------------------
Quick Boot [enabled]
full screen logo display [enabled]
Bootup Num-lock [off]
Wait for F1 if error [enabled]
Hit Del message display [enabled]

This is what shows up in the 'BIOS boot' there isnt any boot booster

*Disk Management*

Volume........Status......................................Capacity.............Free Space

.................Healthy(Recovery partition)...........12.00GB..............12.00GB
.................Healthy(active, Recovery Patition)..100MB................100MB
(C............Healthy(boot, Page file, Crash Dump,
................Primary Partition)..........................172.79GB............152.90GB
DATA(D...Healthy (Primary Partition)..............113.20GB............113.10GB

This is what it shows I'm assuming the first or second is the recovery boot in which it says 100% free space for the both of them.:hide:

Thanks


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: System Recovery*

Disable quick boot and try recovery again.

The recovery partition is there.

Do you have any recovery discs for the Laptop.

Does it boot into windows?


----------



## g3neral (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: System Recovery*

I tried disabling quick boot and the same thing, "The recovery envoirnment is not normal...."

I do not have any recovery CD.

I can boot into windows perfectly normal, Windows 7 Professional.

I think that this entire hard drive would of been formatted and windows 7 professional was installed. Would this wipe the recovery partition aswel?

Thanks


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: System Recovery*

I would boot up into windows and use the recovery program in start>programs to create recovery DVD's.

Once you have created the recovery DVD's do a backup image of current windows installation to an ext hdd after this has been done use the recovery DVD's to restore the syetm to factory default settings this will wipe evrything on the computer so backing up should be done beforehand.


----------



## g3neral (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: System Recovery*

I'm just curious, The laptop has windows 7 professional 32bit installed.

The sticker on the laptop says it is a windows 7 64bit.

If I create a recovery on the laptop will that create an image of windows 7 professional 32bit.

Would you recommend that I install a windows 7 64bit OS first instead.

Thanks.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: System Recovery*

In the original setup they may have been given the choice whether to install the 32-bit or 64-bit versio of W7 professional the key should work for both versions.

Is the backup and recovery program there in start>programs?

If it is i would create a set of recovery DVD's do a backup image of the current installation as it is to an ext hdd using some backup software like acronis or similar.


----------



## g3neral (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: System Recovery*

Okay brilliant I will try to do that asap that is all I really need to know.Thanks for the great advice and your time, have a great day.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: System Recovery*

Pleas update us when you have created them and backuped your current system.


----------



## g3neral (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: System Recovery*

Start>All Programs>Maintenance>Backup and Restore>create a system image.

I have backed it up to the Drive (D): which is called 'windows image backup'

and using a few DVD's.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: System Recovery*

The D drive is that an external Hard drive or a partiton on your hard on the computer?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: System Recovery*



> I have backed it up to the Drive (D): which is called 'windows image backup


Can you go to Start/Search and type diskmgmt.msc and press enter. In Disk Management, can you make a screen shot and attach it in your next post?


----------



## g3neral (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: System Recovery*









This is the image of the Disk Managment.

I backed up the image on a few DVD's and on my own HDD.
I backed it up on the (D): Partition
Should I try and restore it now thanks.


----------



## tammoch (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: System Recovery*

I have a Toshiba Satellite L305, Windows Vista Home...and because the laptop was getting a black screen very often, when I was working online, I consult with someone and told me to try the Recovery Disk Manufacturer, but after I iniciate the disc as soon as the first disc complete downloading the computer restart on its own and the message BOOTMGR missing, appear. I need to know what can I do to recover my Laptop. There wasn't any important file, so I decided to make it clean, but apparently something when wrong... Please help me or indicate me what to do. Thank you in advance....
Thamara Ochsendorf


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: System Recovery*



> I backed it up on the (D): Partition


If the hard drive ever fails all your data will be lost 

The DVD's that is your whole system backup on those?

I would also do a backup to an external hdd instead of the D: drive.


----------



## g3neral (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: System Recovery*

I have backed it up on to a HDD. Ive installed the Drivers and utilities and its like new.

Thanks a Mill.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: System Recovery*



> I have backed it up on to a HDD. Ive installed the Drivers and utilities and its like new


You are welcome!Hopefully you have backed up your computer to the *External Iomega USB HDD* and not just your *D: *partition. In case your HDD fails, you will have a backup on the external Iomega drive. 
Please mark this thread Solved in the thread tools at the top.


----------

